# Dog training assistant Essex



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I am looking for an assistant for my dog training classes - it's voluntary, but we would be able to find some paid dog walking/daycare if required (but not essential) once trained. Currently 2-3 half days a week (Sunday & Wednesday mornings, Saturdays once or twice a month), you get training in dog behaviour and handling, get to play with puppies, use of our training field for your own dogs when not in use, and a discount on any dog training you might need. You will need transport as we're a mile from the nearest bus stop.

There is opportunity for the right person to learn to be a dog training instructor and take your own dog training classes (which is paid) as long as appropriate study is undertaken (at your own cost, some sponsorship may be available).

More information on our classes here - Boredom Busters - Training Classes

Please send your CV to [email protected]


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

I hate not having a car ): as this would honestly be amazing as I'm currently doing a FdSc in Animal Management and need experience.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

That's a shame, have you tried asking some of the training schools close to you?


----------



## laurenjoy1991 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi is the job still going ? and where in essex are you based? 
as do drive and have done a dog training cource at writtle college but it was only two days but rerally want to learn more about training. I also drive 

Thanks


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes it is, because since I posted the ad I haven't had time to look through the people who replied!

We're between Brentwood and Ongar in Kelvedon Hatch.


----------



## LynzSweetie (Feb 26, 2013)

I WISH I HAD A CAR! I would LOVE to do this!

I have never had a dog either :-S


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would to join the training due to time schedule i was unable to join this.


----------

